# Condom safe massage oil (though I guess it wouldn't be oil)



## vcard (Nov 30, 2012)

Need a condom safe massage lubricant. From my understanding, oil is okay with certain non latex condoms (skyn, etc), but I wanted to know what options were out there for latex users.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

K-Y TOUCH 2-in-1 Warming Oil and Personal Lubricant is compatible with latex condoms.


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

This is a personal lubricant that I am sure could be used for massage Water Slide Water Based Personal Lubricant- 4 oz. - EB-HPL002 - A Place For Passion though I have not tried it for that. As a water based lube dries out, just add a few drops of water and it is good to go again, without the need to add more.


----------



## vcard (Nov 30, 2012)

would something like this be okay? it seems to have the same ingredients, and says it is a personal lubricant and massage liquid (probably a KY knock off)

CVS Warming Massage Liquid Unscented - CVS pharmacy

I have to say, the one suggested in the post above looks good!


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

I think Astroglide is condom safe. All I know is you can park a semi in a dog house with it, figuratively


----------

